# Where to get Wurth's alloy wheel paint in Canada



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm looking for the metallic silver paint and clearcoat for repainting scuffed alloy wheels.

Anyone have a Canadian source?.. I called NAPA, Crappy Tire, and the usual suspects in the phone book here and no dice.

Sink


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

performanceproducts.com has the wurth clear coat and wheel paint.


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

ZIGGURAT89 said:


> performanceproducts.com has the wurth clear coat and wheel paint.


http://www.pelicanparts.com also has the goods.

Be advised of one thing in particular... chose your primer carefully. After sanding down the damage on one of my wheels, I used a filler putty followed by a gray Sherwin Williams primer. After the primer dried, I sprayed Wurth's paint then Wurth's clearcoat. Everything came out great except for the primer. In certain light, you can see where I sprayed the primer under the silver paint. It's appears a little darker at certain angles. If it weren't for that, the fix would be undetectable.

I'm sure you've researched how to do this online already. If you've got any questions about the process , let me know.

-CMOS


----------

